#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Mv.VI.31.14

## До

> "One should not knowingly consume meat killed on purpose (for a bhikkhu). Whoever should consume it: an offense of wrong doing. I allow fish and meat that is pure in three respects: One has not seen, heard, or suspected (that it was killed on purpose for a bhikkhu)." — Mv.VI.31.14


Кто-нибудь знает, что там в оригинале на пали возле фразы "killed on purpose"? (Я не нашел пали.)

Раз "for a bhikkhu", сказано в скобках, то это вставка переводчика, а дословно в этом предписании Будды такого не говорится. Следовательно остается возможность трактовать это место как просто "намеренное убийство". Знаю, что в традиции так не считается, но есть ли конкретное основание для этого в этом правиле?

----------


## Zom

> а дословно в этом предписании Будды такого не говорится.


Виная большая. Не говорится в одном месте, поясняется в другом..

----------


## Юрий К.

> Виная большая. Не говорится в одном месте, поясняется в другом..


Совершенно необозрима? :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Для русских - можно сказать что да -)
Никто не знает у нас настолько хорошо пали, чтобы качественно читать Винаю. А переводов Винаи на русский язык крайне мало.

----------


## Huandi

Что за странная логика? *Если вдруг* (так как пока неизвестно), в одном месте такой запрет, то какая разница, что там в других местах?

----------


## Zom

С логикой всё нормально. В одном месте даётся запрет, но не обговорены детали, которые пояснены в скобках. Эти пояснения, скорее всего, даются в других частях Винаи.

----------


## До

> Виная большая. Не говорится в одном месте, поясняется в другом..


Прошу вас не надо оффтопить.

----------


## Huandi

Может даются, а может не даются. Это гадание, как у девушки на ромашке, а не аргумент.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

> Для русских - можно сказать что да -)


Я еще по-английски немножко умею читать.  :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

В Винае, там, на что вы даете сылку, До, это правило дано в связи со случаем, когда генерал Сиха после встречи с Буддой стал его последователем
(этот же эпизод изложен в Сиха сутте. АН 8.12
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=773.0,
дальше английские цитаты - из сутты)
 и пригласил Будду с монахами на обед к себе домой 
Он послал своего человека купить на рынке мясо, которое там было.
"The general Siha then addressed a certain man and said:Go and find what meat there is in the market! "
Он приготовил еду для Будды и монахов, а в это время нигантхи ходили и говорили, что генерал Сиха забил скот для Будды, и Будда, зная, что мясо приготовлено специально для него, ест его. Сихе передали эти слова и он сказал, что нигантхи давно пытаются опорочить Будду и что он сам (генерал) не убил бы живое существо сознательно.
"Sir, from a long time these venerable ones depreciate The Blessed One, the Teaching and the Community of bhikkhus. Accusing The Blessed One with unreal false statements, these venerable ones cannot destroy the fame of The Blessed One in this manner. We would not destroy the life of any living thing knowingly!."




> Я не нашел пали


Слова Будды по этому поводу:



> ‘‘na, bhikkhave, jānaṃ uddissakataṃ maṃsaṃ paribhuñjitabbaṃ. Yo paribhuñjeyya āpatti dukkaṭassa. Anujānāmi, bhikkhave, tikoṭiparisuddhaṃ macchamaṃsaṃ – adiṭṭhaṃ assutaṃ aparisaṅkita’’nti.


об uddissakata - здесь

Если вы пользуетесь программой Chattha sangayana tipitaka, то это - Виная питака, Махаваггапали, 6. Bhesajjakhandako, параграф 294. (глава 178. Sīhasenāpativatthu)

P.S. Ссылка на текст пали. Тот же 294 параграф.

----------

Huandi (06.10.2009), Zom (06.10.2009), До (06.10.2009)

----------

